# Semi-dried beans and rice?



## inchrisin (Mar 30, 2016)

How does Uncle Ben make his rice cook in a minute, or 5 minutes?
How does Zataran make his beans cook in 20 minutes?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2016)

They are partly cooked, then cooled and dried, using industrial equipment. I don't think it's a method you can replicate at home.


----------

